# He does many things without knowing why he does



## Lamb67

He does many things without knowing why he does them.
Multa faciet ut non siat cur/quare ea faciat.

Is it possible to use 'quin+subjuncitive' here ?

There are 5 different ways of translating 'without' by my book.

Welcome your suggestions thanks.(_Quin_ after a negative clause only means "without" in the sense of limiting and defining the previous negative, almost like it means "except on condition that", e.g. _numquam video quin mirer_. "I never see [anything] except on condition that I am amazed [by it]," i.e. "I never see without being amazed.) from Imber Ranae's previous post, I gather that I am closer to be right.


----------



## litelchau

Multa facit cur ea faciat nesciens.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Litelchau is right using the verb _nescio _that is compulsory instead of _'non scio'_  and I think _ut non_ expresses consequence unlike _without_ in this sentence. So I agree with his translation.


----------



## Lamb67

Here we go:

_Multa facit curque ea faciat nesicit._

_Is 'curque' fit here ?_

_Thanks. _


----------



## Lamb67

Shall we go on giving one more look here?
Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me gusta la traducción, pero cur… nesciens lo adelantaría:
*cur ea faciat nesciens multa facit.*
¿Qué te parece el cambio?


----------



## Lamb67

_Multa facit curque ea faciat nesicit.Literally it means he does many things and he does not why he does it. Please exmine it thanks._

_I agree with your suggestions as well._


----------



## litelchau

_nescit, _not_ nesicit_


----------

